# Irvin cut by the UFC



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

After his loss at UFC on versus 2, Irvin was cut from the UFC rosrer. Dana White said "Irvin is a great guy, I know he will be back someday".

Where do you think is next for Irvin? I see him possibly signing with strikeforce maybe in the next 2 months.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I see him winning 1-2 quick fights in lower organizations and being back in the ufc within a year.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope so, b/c I really did think he'd get one more shot. This is disappointing.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea a lil quick imo but that seems to be the standard now


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

i guess tito is next, followed by chuck ?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Damn, love his fights, was hoping his willingness to fight would get him 1 more shot.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Not surprising. He's injury prone and lost three straight. I do hope he can comeback. I kind of feel sorry for the guy, because of all his injuries.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

He's had a really bizarre recent run. That skeletor look plus feigned? eye poke was just too much.










Didn't even bother to watch his last fight.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Cut seems like the wrong word (and a little harsh, if that is the term the UFC is using), especially when Dana says, "Irvin is a great guy, I know he will be back someday". Usually when one is cut, thats it. The UFC needs a B league to keep tabs on these fighters instead of just throwing them to the wind. I know it is a performance based sport, but I think there must be a better term. It's not like Irvin never gave 100%. They guy came to fight. Perhaps, "given some time off and we will reassess him later" would be better.

Just a thought...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, the UFC used to have overlapping weight categories in the WEC, but no longer. 

There are plenty of fight org's around. And don't count on Dana mincing words anytime in the near future. 

The UFC is not good about protecting fragile egos. 



Mr. Sparkle said:


> Cut seems like the wrong word (and a little harsh, if that is the term the UFC is using), especially when Dana says, "Irvin is a great guy, I know he will be back someday". Usually when one is cut, thats it. The UFC needs a B league to keep tabs on these fighters instead of just throwing them to the wind. I know it is a performance based sport, but I think there must be a better term. It's not like Irvin never gave 100%. They guy came to fight. Perhaps, "given some time off and we will reassess him later" would be better.
> 
> Just a thought...


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Well, the UFC used to have overlapping weight categories in the WEC, but no longer.
> 
> There are plenty of fight org's around. And don't count on Dana mincing words anytime in the near future.
> 
> The UFC is not good about protecting fragile egos.


Yeah...I know, but usually when you cut someone you don't leave the door open. Just seems a shame sometimes. But that's the fight game. 

NGFC - Nice Guy Fighting Championship


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

i could definetely see croker scooping this guy up quick, just a shame he couldnt get back on track and stay in the ufc though


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He'd be a horrible signing for Strikeforce and I hope that Scott doesn't waste money on him.


He wouldn't get Past Feijao, Mo, Mousasi, or Sobral.. hell even Mike Kyle has already beaten him.

Send him where ever Jardine went...


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Dana white is all about the money. If you are in 10 fight of the nights and your record is 0-10 he ain't gonna cut you. It's not about win/loss its "how much money are you making me per fight?"

Tito is never gonna get cut, because so many people hate him that people will watch him lose. Hence, even if he loses his next 5 fights he will keep getting booked to co-main events.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

astrallite said:


> Dana white is all about the money. If you are in 10 fight of the nights and your record is 0-10 he ain't gonna cut you. It's not about win/loss its "how much money are you making me per fight?"
> 
> Tito is never gonna get cut, because so many people hate him that people will watch him lose. Hence, even if he loses his next 5 fights he will keep getting booked to co-main events.


False, it is about the winning record. Guys like Irvin and Jardina are always in exiting fights, but if they're not winning they get cut. Guys like Tito and Chuck get a few more free passes because of their names, but only a few fighters gets away with that.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He'd be a horrible signing for Strikeforce and I hope that Scott doesn't waste money on him.
> 
> 
> He wouldn't get Past Feijao, Mo, Mousasi, or Sobral.. hell even Mike Kyle has already beaten him.
> ...


He's a middleweight now, so he wouldn't fight any of those guys.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> He's a middleweight now, so he wouldn't fight any of those guys.


Are you sure? His last fight was at 205 and he really should not be cutting to 185, he looked like death.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> He's a middleweight now, so he wouldn't fight any of those guys.


He would have had a sloppy fight with Scott Smith that could have gone either way had Scott not dropped to WW...

I don't see him getting past Mayhem, Jacare or Kennedy...

I'd put Robbie over him as well as Melvin Manhoef and Joey Villasenor.

but sure he'd do okay against..say Matt Lindland.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> He's a middleweight now, so he wouldn't fight any of those guys.


Noooo!
He was a MW against Sakara. And Dana said he was horiffied when he saw him. And...he said Irvin will NEVER fight at MW in the UFC. 



Can.Opener said:


> Are you sure? His last fight was at 205 and he really should not be cutting to 185, he looked like death.


YES! He fought Pograjac at LHW.
And i see he won a fight in Rebel Fights:confused02:, on october 2nd.
I presume he fought at LHW.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

georgie17891 said:


> "Irvin is a great guy, I know he will be back someday".


He said the same thing about Jardine, didn't he? Too bad for Irvin, hope he makes his way back.


----------

